# 65 months in - still baby free!



## roxysister (May 21, 2014)

It’s 65 months since we started trying for a baby.  Don’t know why but this number seems significant somewhow.  
I always wanted 3 children with 2 years between each.  I really should be done by now not itching to start another IVF cycle.
When I started out I would see women on these forums who had been trying for 18months, 2 years, 4 years and I didn’t know how they coped.  Funny how you can pull yourself through almost anything if you have to.

Not having a bitter rant but just thinking how different my life would be if my body wasn’t so useless


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Roxysister

Just wanted to send a hug.  I know how you feel, we're approaching our 6th wedding anniversary and still with no healthy baby, we decided to wait until after the wedding to start trying properly but to be honest I think if it was going to happen naturally it would have before then anyway.

It is so hard especially when friends have either completed or are completing their little families, I'm the only one of my close group of friends without children and the irony is I was the only one that has always really wanted children, a couple were adamant they never wanted them even up to a couple of years ago.  

Like you say it is amazing what we can deal with, noone would ever want to but somehow you just have to put one foot infront of the other and carrying on stepping.

Love

Dory
xxx


----------



## roxysister (May 21, 2014)

That's exactly it Dory, you do have to keep on.  I sometimes think my life is going to have been pointless if I dont have children but I know for sure it will have been a waste if I dont try and live a bit.
Hard not to feel like an outsider to our fertile friends and families though.

So sorry for your loss, how horrific for you xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you Roxy   xx


----------

